
Ask HN: How do I get better at writing? - FranceBacce
My communication skills are enough for business and online forums, but they are quite mediocre overall.<p>How do I and learn how to write and tell better stories?
======
bluejay2
My simple advice: read the types of stories you like to tell. And practice
writing them, following the composing process [1]

I also think reading your writing out loud can help identify parts that sound
unnatural.

[1]
[http://sdkrashen.com/content/articles/krashen_2014_the_compo...](http://sdkrashen.com/content/articles/krashen_2014_the_composing_process_.pdf)

